# February 2016 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator

*Congratulations to February's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, VeeDubs!*

VeeDubs (12 votes)


----------



## Administrator

lilnaugrim (12 votes)


----------



## Administrator

ShadeSlayer (9 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Bobioden (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator

NightStars (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Tourmaline (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Olivia27 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Brittyboo (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

BettaStarter24 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

NickAu (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

xShainax (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Dargent (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

EeveeSong (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

inuudo (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

ThatFishThough (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

PutYourBestFinForward (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

MyBabiesHaveScales (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

stellenternet (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

BeautifulBettaFishies (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Banditcat (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

dcg (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

OUOhYeah2016 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

haley3k1 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Mnbettafan (0 votes)


----------



## Olivia27

Yaaay congratulations to VeeDubs! (and Lil for tallying up the same amount of votes!) I know I had a very hard time voting for just one. Everyone has such gorgeous fishies  and thanks to the two people that voted for Lucy! I love that pic of hers!


----------



## VeeDubs

Amazing, thanks for voting everyone. Some serious stiff competition this month.
Ryu thanks everyone for voting for him. He was a bit under the weather the other week and all his fins curled up which caused them to rip. But you'll be glad to know he's recovering now and healing very nicely.
Thanks again.


----------



## Shidohari

congratulations VeeDubs, he's beautiful.

good job.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Awesome picture VeeDubs and Lilnaugrim! Everyone had great pictures!


----------



## bettamimi

Where is the March contest result?


----------



## BettaNard

bettamimi said:


> Where is the March contest result?


I'd like to know too :shock: I wanna see if my boy had any votes!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I messaged Admin Yungster, he said there was an error, so they don't know how many votes for March.


----------



## bettamimi

Oh!!Thanks for informing


----------



## OddBettaFish

Love the fish in ThatFish avatar


----------



## Olivia27

*holds breath* looks like... looks like we have another error this month? No results?


----------



## Hallyx

I can't even find the page to enter the Betta Photo contest. 

The TFK Photo contest is so poorly attended, I wonder if it would be OK with Admin to just reduce it to one contest with Betta as well as other fish entered.

I know that's not quite fair to the TFK photographers -- Betta are so photogenic, after all -- but it might take some of the pressure of the Admin.


----------



## Destinystar

I entered the TFK with my Betta photo of Perseus in April's photos of the month contest . We are not suppose to do that but TFK isn't really getting many entires anyway, I joined the other members who are dong this already .

I agree Hal , since the Betta Fish Photo of the month rarely works, could we enter our Betta photo over on TFK ...That's a interesting idea, I like it .


----------



## stellenternet

Grr I really wanted to seehow many votes I got. :/


----------



## moodynarwhal

I wonder when the contest will be fixed? I want to see the results!


----------



## Engel

Aw :c I like seeing the winners


----------



## stellenternet

Is the betta photo of the month not going to happen anymore with the new update?


----------



## BettaBoy11

I think it still is.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I cant even find the page. I honestly don't know.


----------



## BettaBoy11

I can find it on the full version, but not the mobile site.


----------

